# Guess we'll see what happens.



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My buck is leaving on Saturday. A really nice woman came with my breeder friend to look at him. He's lost some weight thanks to the heat <nobody is grazing during the day at all until about 6pm>. He'll fill out, plus she has a huge farm, lots of 'girlfriends' for him and he'll pick back up.

He's only a pain in the butt when it comes to trimming feet. I just have a really hard time getting them trimmed and keeping them nice because I have no help, and he jerks his legs around soooo much it's hard to get them trimmed right/cleaned well.
That's the only issue I have with him, keeping good feet maintenance.

So anyway, one doe 'may' be pregnant, we're not sure, but even my friend thinks she is. Not sure if the other 3 are, I doubt it, and hope not because they are underweight from having kids then had to cut back to almost no grain at all during weaning <they were producing a LOT of milk>. 
I was going to keep my buck until these girls are bred, but I think it's best if we just don't have a buck here until they are ready. My friend told me she'd let me borrow one of her bucks, but if for some reason that doesn't happen I'll either try to get the girls bred either by leasing or buying a young buck that is of breeding age. 
I want to breed for 4-H kids, so they have to be born no later than March 1st.

If they aren't bred, I'll have to make the decision to sell them and buy kids my kids can show in 4-H. We're hoping for some homebred market kids though...

I'm sure it will all work out. I'm happy to start thinning my herd out, getting ready to sell a couple of young does, and we'll be selling a nice fullblooded paint buckling in a few weeks.


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

hi im in ky too. im patsy. i am holding for our buck to become of age and want to not have winter kids so we think we try our first session of breeding november.

I have 6 does three breeding age one has already had kids when we got her we got them too one was buck we sold to buy diff buck. when we went to pick up our buck we saw two Nubian in a dog kennel doe and her kid buck. so we have two young bucks. one the Nubian we will likely have to give up.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Very nice to meet you Patsy! I am Candice, and I live near Midway/Versailles probably a couple of hours or so north of you  
Your buckling is adorable! I love the nubian's, they are beautiful goats, and I love the Nubian crosses, my favorite doe is our big red nubian/boer, and she gave us very nice kids this year. 

I spent all evening with my friend yesterday, it was lots of fun chatting with her and visiting with her goats. 
I think with her help I am coming up with a plan, hehe...
Her does will start kidding in a few months, and I think I am going to put down $$ and reserve 2 doelings  My kids can show them next year, then we can get them bred by leasing one of her bucks. I don't mind breeding a half brother but not a sire to daughter... 
Eventually we'll have 3-4 fullblood SA CODI/PCI does that we'll breed to SA CODI/PCI bucks, maybe a percentage doeling or two, and our unregistered boer/nubian. We'll see though as I don't want to keep too many goats, but I want the kids to have goats to show since that is our main thing - 4-H for the kids.


----------

